

Soccer Goalkeepers: Action Bias, or Not? - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/09/soccer_goalkeep.html

======
0xygen
I haven't read the paper yet but I am tempted to believe that the actual
placement of football by the kicker wax also considered i.e do striker kicks
the ball in the corner disproportionately more.

Also, the utility curve of stopping the ball won't be a straight line. So
goalkeeper might chose a high risk high reward scenario.

Seems the author agrees that the goalkeeper acts in an optimal fashion.

